# Blacktail Recurve Bows



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

I am interested in ordering a Blacktail recurve bow just wondering what you guys thought of the company, arrow speed, and features of there bows thanks.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I have two Blacktail take down recurves. It's the best recurve take down bow I've ever shot. Very smooth drawing. The shelf is cut 3/16" past center so you can shoot a variety of differently spined arrows if you plan on shooting aluminum arrows simply by changing point weight and adjusting brace height up or down depending on what arrow size and point wight you want to shoot. Both of my Blacktails love a "stiff" very heavy arrow. With very heavy arrows, they're so quiet, you might not need string silencers on the bow. My 42# recurve now doesn't have string silencers on it, but I did put a 12 strand Dyna97 bowstring on it. It originally came with a 14 strand Dyna97 bowstring and Norm installs string silencers (cat whiskers) on the bowstring that comes with the bow. 

Norm Johnson is a great bowyer. Since I have small hands, Norm told me if I ordered a bow from him, along with the pertinent info on the order form, to send him a tracing of my bow hand, which I did, that grips the bow. If the grip was too big when I got the bow, to send the riser back to him and he would re-work it to fit me. When I received the bow, the grip was perfect for my bow hand. 

The bows are truly works of art. They're beautiful. The only drawback is the price which might deter some people and the long wait to get one. I waited 13 months to get my first Blacktail and 15 months to get my second Blacktail.

My 66", 42# @ 30" take down recurve shoots a 32" BOP, 637 grain 2117 aluminum arrow which gives me 15.16 GPP (grains per pound) with 15.4% FOC (front of center) at a speed of 153 FPS (feet per second).

My 66", 37# @ 30" take down recurve shoots a 32" BOP, 550 grain 2114 aluminum arrow which gives me 14.86 GPP (grains per pound) with 16.2% FOC (front of center) at a speed of 155 FPS (feet per second).

These two bows are strictly used for bowhunting. I don't do any formal target shooting with them. Below are a few photos of my 42# bow when I received it three years ago. The red colored wood is cocobolo footed with brown shedua. The two woods are seperated by two lines of myrtle. The limbs are bamboo overlayed by a thin veneer of stained red elm. The limb tips are red cocobolo with a white myrtle accent.


----------



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

I have always thought his bows were beautiful. How much vibration do you notice after the shot? I was detered and canceled my order the first time I placed one and funds dried up that I had expected to have to pay for it. But Im thinking about saving all the money and just paying for the whole thing and forgetting about it.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

After the shot, there is absolutely no hand shock (vibration) with a Blacktail. It's dead in the hand even if you're shooting a light, moderate, heavy or very heavy arrow. 

When I ordered mine, I sent in the customary $100 deposit. Then one month later, I sent a check for $500 and then the next month after that, I sent a $450 check so mine was paid in full in three months. Then the long wait. But, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

true thats probable the way I will do it. Just get it paid for and over with


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

BTW, my two Blacktails have the satin finish because I bowhunt. No glare from the sun with a satin finish. If you're a target shooter, get the glossy finish. With a glossy finish Blacktail in your hand, you'll look great at the line. :wink:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweet looking bow. Very nice.


----------



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

Satin finish thats good to know. I think Ill get one for hunting first in the satin then later pending on how the first one works out Ill get a second one in gloss for the range.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I have never shot one of Norm's recurves, but I have shot one of Norm's Longbows...Sweet, thats for sure....Norm's workmanship and build quality are second to none...And His bows are known for being sweet shooting, quiet, and easy to tune/shoot.....Gitcha one!...........Jim


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Last photo showing both of them fully strung hanging on my wall.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Theres a blacktail on ebay right now with a buy it now for $525; I almost choked when I saw it for that price. Because I woulda been all over it like a hobo on a ham sandwich if i had the money.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320639223237&category=20839&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

sadly enough I dont have the money right now either wish I did I could build some muscle to shoot that bow for that price. Oh and nice pictures I like the way you have the racks behind the rack.


----------



## Tradhunt (Sep 18, 2010)

I love my Blacktail bow. I want to get another one and I'm thinking 1 pc. 

My buddy has a few Blacktail bows that I had a chance to shoot. After shooting them I just had to have one. 

Now I just have to figure out if I want another T/D or a 1pc I'm leaning towards the 1pc. Gotta decide on the wood combination as well.

Get one on order you won't be disappointed.

Here's a few pic's of my Blacktail Snakebit 62" 58# @ 28" ...


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Since I have two take down recurves, if I ever get a third Blacktail recurve, I will get a one piece and it would be a 66", 40# @ 30".


----------



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

I looked at the snake bit thought it was
Interesting. What is the texture of the wood?
Or is it just a finish? Have you noticed any 
Durability issues that might come up?


----------



## Tradhunt (Sep 18, 2010)

The texture is very smooth.
Grip is checkered.
Mine has a satin finish on it.
Durability is very good. I've used it for just about everything and in all kind's of terrain. Mine is a few years old.

I think he actually has a new finish that is from what I heard has even more durability to it.

I have some scratches on it of course but it still looks good. I'm sure I'll send it in one day and have Norm refinish it.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

As soon as I saw the "Blacktail" in the tread heading, I just knew Nighwing would be all over it.
Can't wait to get mine. 
A fanatic friend up the road told me, last year, I needed a 66" bow. I couldn't find one anywhere. So, I called him back and said they aren't being made. He told me I was nuts. He said he had a Brack but Jim Brackenbury had passed away. So, I googled Brackenbury, and came up with the "Brack family" which includes Norm Johnson's Blacktail. I was hooked immediately without ever shooting one, because (1) Norm and Jim Brackenbury worked together and their bow ideas are very similiar. At one piont, I believe Norm built the one piece recurves for Jim. (2) I could get a bow in the length that fit me and my draw length. (3) To my mind, they are the most beautiful bow on the market, bar none. (4) I have never, never heard a bad commentary on Blacktails. Every commentary I have ever read sounds similiar to what Nightwing writes - they are a smooth shooting bow, quiet, and hit where you point it.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Boberau,

I don't think Norm ever worked for Jim Brackenbury. It was Wes Wallace who worked for Jim Brackenbury. After Jim drowned, Wes went on his own and now makes Wes Wallace bows. Wes was influenced by Jim and this is why Wes' recurve bows look like the original Jim Brackenbury recurve model, the "Legend". 

In the link below, Wes' profile mentions Jim Brackenbury. 

http://www.weswallacebows.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.profile


----------



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

huh thats interesting I did not know all that history.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

Nightwing:

I had a long talk with Norm on this subject. From what I recall from Norm, he and Jim were friends. Before Norm started his business, he would go over and see Jim and ask about his latest invention. Jim would look his work over and offer suggestions. So, it is from this "apprenticeship" that Norm learned from Jim. Norm did tell me (I'm pretty sure I'm not mistaken) that sortly before Jim passed away, he had Norm building his one piece bows because Jim liked to focus on the take down bows. At any rate, Norm learned the basics from Jim Brackenbury as they were friends. Still, I like the looks of Norm's bows much better. I think he's really mastered his craft. 

Once in a while I see some stuff about Bill Howland, who bought Brackenbury Bows. I'm guessing he is also doing a fine job, along with Wes Wallace.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Howland, who bought the Brackenbury line, has a 24 month wait for one of his bows and as of right now, Howland isn't taking any orders for new bows because of the long wait time.


----------



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

I think the Blacktail bows are about 12 months from what I recall.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

When I ordered my two Blacktails, the 42# recurve took 13 months and the 37# recurve took 15 months. Suffice to say, if I was destitute and needed money desperately, I would never sell either of my two Blacktails.


----------



## pdt1793db (Feb 9, 2005)

after the cost and the wait and how well they shoot I cant blame you.


----------

